# What have I done?



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All, I'm pleased to meet you.

I've just bought a new motorhome, know nothing and need as much advice as you'd be kind enough to share please.

I intend to use it for long weekends and perhaps a trip or two abroad.

If you had one piece of advice that you wish you had when you started out, what would it be. 

Thanks in advance of your replies and happy motorhoming. (If that's a word?)

Nick


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jun 5, 2014)

Probably...'it is easier than you imagine'

Get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 5, 2014)

first of all hi and welcome . but never having had a new van as you seem to have ,and good luck with it . i think the piece of advice i would want is go in and check everything twice over, realy look hard for any faults that maybe at the first look with your eager to own it eyes  may miss .many on here have had problems that they have seen later in the ownership of the van .not major things but things that shouldent be there on a after all  rather expensive piece of kit.play with that tap  rattle that cupboard door and fiddle with those knobs and buttons check the body for imperfections . much easier to sort the problem or change your mind if you haven't signed on the dotted . but enjoy the van as i am shure you will .if you need anything just ask.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

mandrake said:


> first of all hi and welcome . but never having had a new van as you seem to have ,and good luck with it . i think the piece of advice i would want is go in and check everything twice over, realy look hard for any faults that maybe at the first look with your eager to own it eyes  may miss .many on here have had problems that they have seen later in the ownership of the van .not major things but things that shouldent be there on a after all  rather expensive piece of kit.play with that tap  rattle that cupboard door and fiddle with those knobs and buttons check the body for imperfections . much easier to sort the problem or change your mind if you haven't signed on the dotted . but enjoy the van as i am shure you will .if you need anything just ask.



Thanks Mandrake. I appreciate your comments and will do just as you suggest. All the best.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

phase3begins said:


> Probably...'it is easier than you imagine'
> 
> Get out there and enjoy it.



Lol. You've understood my feelings exactly. Thanks Phase3


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi and welcome to another Burstnerite, if your completely new my advice would be get out and use it on a site near to home for the first trip and use evertpything, even heating if you don't really need it. If on a site use the shower, many people on sites don't then find an issue when wilding.

Once you've had a couple of go's get out wilding and enjoy the freedom.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to another Burstnerite, if your completely new my advice would be get out and use it on a site near to home for the first trip and use evertpything, even heating if you don't really need it. If on a site use the shower, many people on sites don't then find an issue when wilding.
> 
> Once you've had a couple of go's get out wilding and enjoy the freedom.



Thanks PhillyBarbour. I hope to get the van on 16th June and have booked the Sandringham camp site which is nearby for the 20th. I will do everything you mention. Cheers.
Nick


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

Jays said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Depends on the motorhome and if you are used to driving a larger vehicle.
> You have to get used to size when fitting into spaces and fitting through gaps, ie the overhang, width, and other drivers.
> ...



Hi John

Thanks for all this. I'm not used to driving anything this big so will take it steady and am going up to Sandringham (about an hour from me) for my first trip.

Your comments about water and waste are very helpful thanks.
Nick


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 5, 2014)

pyknicpie said:


> Thanks Mandrake. I appreciate your comments and will do just as you suggest. All the best.



mabey that post seems a bit full  of woe ,but its good advice i think .you will enjoy using your van .its still a life of freedom out there despite some restriction here and there ,we lived in ours for nigh on two years and had some of the best time in our life , there will always be a nice place to stay out there good luck and just enjoy .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 5, 2014)

this might sound a bit daft to some ,but if your not used to driving a large vehicle .before you pick up the van hire the largest van you can from a hire company . and drive that around for the day .it may cost a few quid ,but it may help you accustom your self size wise and better to make a mistake in a hire van than your pride and joy . one mistake i did and i am used to driving larger vehicles was to reverse in a car park in the van we had ,and i never gave thought to tree branches and caught my van on one  no real damage but a small dent  ok on a couple of grand one but a new one i would have cried all week


----------



## Croftland1 (Jun 5, 2014)

If you've not driven a vehicle like this before, be VERY aware of the rear swing when turning. When manoevring, the overhang behind the back wheels will swing outwards quite considerably. A common mistake is to pull in alongside a wall or parked vehicle etc to let an approaching vehicle past and then once clear turn back out, catching the back end as you go.

I'm happy to say I've been lucky not to have any scrapes to date, but always watch the rear end in the side mirrors very carefully when turning.

Enjoy the new van. There's lots of great advice on the site regarding wilding ettiquette.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

Croftland1 said:


> If you've not driven a vehicle like this before, be VERY aware of the rear swing when turning. When manoevring, the overhang behind the back wheels will swing outwards quite considerably. A common mistake is to pull in alongside a wall or parked vehicle etc to let an approaching vehicle past and then once clear turn back out, catching the back end as you go.
> 
> I'm happy to say I've been lucky not to have any scrapes to date, but always watch the rear end in the side mirrors very carefully when turning.
> 
> Enjoy the new van. There's lots of great advice on the site regarding wilding ettiquette.



Thanks Croftland.

That's really helpful advice. I had never considered it.

Is there a technique that you use to avoid this?

Nick


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 5, 2014)

no technique realy that you can explain easily , its something you learn . basically its getting used to something you may never have come across .and will learn ,that's why i said about hiring a large van it will help you get used to the size a little


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

I changed from a large 4 x 4 and caravan last year and find it a lot easier with the motorhome.
As previous posters have suggested, do a few short trips ideally ones you are familiar with near to home.
Good advise about the rear overhang, i nearly took out a road sign after pulling over to let a car past !
I also tend to drive close to the nearside kerb, always have done and when i changed to a motorhome i dropped the nearside wheel into a ditch on a couple of occasions. Now after 7 months and numerous trips away its easy and i prefer driving the motorhome to my car.
You have a beautiful motorhome that will be a joy to use, enjoy and goodluck.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 5, 2014)

I've found that a bit of research on Google Earth using the POIs pays dividends in finding the best wilding spots, you can even check the views you'll have.


----------



## Croftland1 (Jun 5, 2014)

pyknicpie said:


> Thanks Croftland.
> 
> That's really helpful advice. I had never considered it.
> 
> ...



When moving away from anything that's close to the side of the van, do it slowly and with a long gradual arc, keeping a constant eye on the wing mirror. Although, if you are parallel parked alongside a wall with vehicles close to you front and back you can get trapped!

Jim


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Jun 5, 2014)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to another Burstnerite, if your completely new my advice would be get out and use it on a site near to home for the first trip and use evertpything, even heating if you don't really need it. If on a site use the shower, many people on sites don't then find an issue when wilding.
> 
> Once you've had a couple of go's get out wilding and enjoy the freedom.



That is excellent advice and exactly what we did when we picked up our new van.
We booked into Sandy Balls for the weekend and used absolutely everything in the van. We tried it all on hook up and using the gas.
Have fun.


----------



## suej (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi and :welcome: Like you I had never driven anything big before I got my 6m van. I took myself on a manouevering course run by the Caravan club (you don't have to be a member of the Caravan club), cost about £120 for a full day..well worth it.  Had me reversing into a driveway and slalom around bollards using just mirrors as well as road craft, highway code and rules and regs regarding larger vehicles.

Ask as many questions as you like, even if you think they are a bit stupid.  You are on a steep learning curve and we have all been there..some of us are still on it!

Sue


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 5, 2014)

*Penny 13 bought a new van recently.*

She had problems and may be able to give you a checklist.


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Jun 5, 2014)

Be aware of height barriers, when 1st driving it is easy to forget if you say go to the supermarket. As others have said try it at a nearby site. The 1st few times you will learn something every time. One experience I had last November in my Hymer was that I could not understand why I had no water after just filling up and only running the tap to get rid of the airlock. Well because internal temp was less than 8 degrees there is a safety valve on the boiler that opens and water just flows out of the back. So if cold every time before running water for the 1st time I have checked the valve position.

Enjoy yourself


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 5, 2014)

*Take a trip*

Hi pyknicpie,


When we bought or first new van after 12 years with a van that we mainly took to classic shows,we needed something to travel abroad in comfort.So after years of making lists on the ideal van the weekend after we picked it up we loaded up and took it for a months shakedown trip around Scotland,sorted and the next year 3 months in europe.The thing about it is it will never be sorted they are money pits but great fun good luck .

Snowbirds.:dance:





pyknicpie said:


> Hi All, I'm pleased to meet you.
> 
> I've just bought a new motorhome, know nothing and need as much advice as you'd be kind enough to share please.
> 
> ...


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 5, 2014)

Like Crofland says watch for the overhang easy to get caught out, just make your maneuvers slow and steady, remember to put the aerial down when moving on, and before you use the heater the first time, read the booklets and make sure the cover isn't on the outside vent, sound silly but easily missed, good idea to make a check list of all the things that need checking before you set off, ie: aerial down, cupboards/doors shut, fridge on 12v, all lockers locked, hookup put away, etc the list goes on, also good to make a note of the height, width, length of the vehicle and put on the windscreen.   It's not really that daunting, just very exciting having your new home on wheels, hope you enjoy it as much as we have.  Happy wilding. 

 :welcome:           :have fun:            :goodluck:   Regards the question: what have I done?  Something you should have done years ago!


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 5, 2014)

Being an HGV1 driver for the last forty years, I am very aware of width and height restrictions, don't rely too heavily on your satnav, although they are very good in most cases, but actually look and SEE what is outside, let commonsense prevail. Good advice about rear-swing and I also think it would benefit you to hire something, just out of your comfort zone, and just drive it round for the day, to get the feel of it.
Why not come along to a few 'meets' and talk to other members about aspects that worry you, (Rutland Water Meet is not that far from you) and you will gain in confidence. Most of all, learn by doing, and don't forget to have Fun!
I am only just down the road from you, so if you fancy a chat about anything, just PM me.

Regards Rog.:welcome:


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Jun 5, 2014)

Before you buy anything imagine all the stuff that could /would  clutter up your garage and really consider its worth to your overall comfort.
But first get out and enjoy it. Sandringham is a really good site to cut your gums  on we go there with the Grand kids often, try not to park under the trees...the pigeons don't use the toilets 
provided.
 Take a length of areal coax if you watch TV or at least don't buy it there they are a rip off.:mad1:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun.

We posted several updates of our travels to Wales, Scotland, France and Spain.

Today we are on day 7 in sunny France (all free stops wilding) heading towards Italy.

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 5, 2014)

If it hasn't got one then fit a reversing camera.  Seeing out the back is often near impossible out of a lot of motorhomes and it will help your stress levels when reversing.  

It is a steep learning curve but once you have done a couple of nights it gets much easier!

Keith


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your van.


----------



## mandymops (Jun 5, 2014)

I suppose this is fairly obvious but always have a notebook in which to record all those things you wish you'd brought with you. Then either always keep one in the van or have a permanent checklist you use before going. I'm too lazy to do that every time so have a duplicate of everything I need in the van.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

RoaminRog said:


> Being an HGV1 driver for the last forty years, I am very aware of width and height restrictions, don't rely too heavily on your satnav, although they are very good in most cases, but actually look and SEE what is outside, let commonsense prevail. Good advice about rear-swing and I also think it would benefit you to hire something, just out of your comfort zone, and just drive it round for the day, to get the feel of it.
> Why not come along to a few 'meets' and talk to other members about aspects that worry you, (Rutland Water Meet is not that far from you) and you will gain in confidence. Most of all, learn by doing, and don't forget to have Fun!
> I am only just down the road from you, so if you fancy a chat about anything, just PM me.
> 
> Regards Rog.:welcome:



Thanks Rog. I'll do that!


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

ChrisInNotts said:


> If it hasn't got one then fit a reversing camera.  Seeing out the back is often near impossible out of a lot of motorhomes and it will help your stress levels when reversing.
> 
> It is a steep learning curve but once you have done a couple of nights it gets much easier!
> 
> Keith



Thanks Keith. I have ordered a reversing camera, and after reading this forum called the dealership today and ordered parking sensors too!! This is a great forum for someone like me!

Cheers
Nick


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

AIKIDOMO said:


> Before you buy anything imagine all the stuff that could /would  clutter up your garage and really consider its worth to your overall comfort.
> But first get out and enjoy it. Sandringham is a really good site to cut your gums  on we go there with the Grand kids often, try not to park under the trees...the pigeons don't use the toilets
> provided.
> Take a length of areal coax if you watch TV or at least don't buy it there they are a rip off.:mad1:



Thanks for your advice about the trees and coax! I really appreciate it.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun.
> 
> We posted several updates of our travels to Wales, Scotland, France and Spain.
> 
> ...



Oh wow! I'm jealous and can't wait to get my van.

Have a great journey

Nick


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

2cv said:


> I've found that a bit of research on Google Earth using the POIs pays dividends in finding the best wilding spots, you can even check the views you'll have.



I downloaded the POIs and was amazed how many there are! I'll be taking them with me too.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 5, 2014)

*Welcome !  You'll never be bored again !*

15 years ago, we sold up and bought our first motorhome. The dealer spent an hour showing us how it all worked and gave us a list of 25 things we should never do.

     Drove it back home, very gingerly, and parked it in front of our house. As we drew up, there was a scraping noise from outside and then we remembered that some months earlier a skip lorry had bent the lamp post outwards when picking up a skip .... It had scratched the awning sticking out from the van roof .

    A cousin, an experienced caravanner, invited us to spend our first weekend in his paddock, by his house . We packed the van up and he showed us how to level it, hook up, take on water, etc.. Imagine his surprise when 30 minutes after we had bid them goodnight, we were knocking on their door to beg a towel and a toilet roll ! Within 3 months we'd done just about everything on the "no-no list !

    Don't flush the toilet like you would at home ..... I was emptying a cassette each night and spending a fortune on Pink and Blue fluids.

      Hint:  A simple garden spray bottle filled with dilute pink fluid is great, spray round the bowl before a poo and after .  Gives you extra time when wild camping before needing to empty the cassette.   

      You are going to have adventures...... some fun    .......  some not so, we call overcoming problems ,"Dragon Slaying " and even get pleasure when we win through.

     Have the time of your life !...... We still are !


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 5, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> 15 years ago, we sold up and bought our first motorhome. The dealer spent an hour showing us how it all worked and gave us a list of 25 things we should never do.
> 
> Drove it back home, very gingerly, and parked it in front of our house. As we drew up, there was a scraping noise from outside and then we remembered that some months earlier a skip lorry had bent the lamp post outwards when picking up a skip .... It had scratched the awning sticking out from the van roof .
> 
> ...



Thank you. That's a strangely reassuring message! lol


----------



## hpold (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi welcome to site all you need is a case of vino and a cork screw then check the oil that is the engine and not the one left on the glass as you drink the vino and relax . Happy mohomimg and a safe ,trip Caister on sea is a good stop the old hall £5 a night with use of sauna ,pool and gym .


----------

